# 1961 Schwinn Panther



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 11, 2015)

Just picked up this 61 Panther,dont know a lot about these,looks like a two year run with chrome fenders.Shifter looks like a add on or after market,not sure about pedals.Seat looks original but not crash rail.Any thoughts about the bike good or bad would be appreciated,also what value would it have,and would it be worth trying to find the tank and anything else not original.also missing dual headlights.Thanks


----------



## Luchotocado (Jul 11, 2015)

Complete ive seen them go for about 400 so without tank 325 maybe. Yours in in awesome condition though. Those pedals look correct too. If it was mine I would find a tank and keep it. I love red middleweights.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 11, 2015)

thanks that about what I thought it would be worth,i would keep it but just not into middle weights anymore.Any thought on the shifter location?


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jul 11, 2015)

Hey Ron

Is this a later 61 serial number?  Has the 2 rivet 62 seat (no crash bar is right). Also has the starting in 62 square shoulder rear rack. The rear hub should be dated. Pedals kind of look like Walds.  Maybe the shift cable broke and they couldn't find one so they put a shifter there so the old cable could be used.  The two killers on these is the tank and lights. Not that unusual to have $300 in just those two things.


----------



## how (Jul 11, 2015)

I sold one last year single speed missing the dual headlights for 550 with the headlights you are looking at about 800.


----------



## stpeteschwinn (Jul 14, 2015)

If it started it's life as a three speed then it's a super rare Schwinn bicycle, I would bet one of the rarest Schwinn middleweights.  I only know of a couple of them, one parted on ebay last year and I own the other one. Tank is notched on the right front  to allow the brake/shifter cables to run through it. I imagine finding one would be very difficult. Sweet bike.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 14, 2015)

good to hear,would like to see pic of a three speed tank. I do have it in the for sale section


----------



## cyberpaull (Jul 18, 2015)

That is a great bike. Good luck on your search. Here is my 61'.


----------

